# 2 Week Old Rbp Fry



## LaRaven (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Guys!

Sooooo, my rbp fry are two weeks old today!!!

Here is some back info on them.

Hatched July 11th.
As soon as they hatched I moved them into a 10g tank, with a sponge filter, heater, and air stone.

I started feeding instant baby brine shrimp at day 5. I really fail at making fresh bbs. But these guys seem to love the instant stuff in a jar. There tummies are always nice and orange.

I do 50% daily water changes. I siphon out the water with an air hose. (takes forever!) and make new water with Stress coat and a bit of aquaium salt added. I use a clean cup and sumerge the cup into the tank to refil it very slowly. I was losing alot of fry after water changes, and thought it must of been the pressure from me pouring the water back in so quickly. This methode seems to work great.

While I did have over 1500 living fry, I decided to cut it down to 30-40 fry and try my luck with them. I am not losing fish at all now it seems. And the ammoina lvl is far more easier to control with fewer fry in the tank. I will be upgrading to a 55g fry tank in about 2 weeks.

I had a few questions.

When will they be large enough for a real filter?
What should I use for a first real filter?
Anything else I should know at this stage?

The parents laid thier second batch of eggs exactly one week later, after a water change. These eggs are out of luck, and were taken out and disposed of.







I will post some pictures tomorrow morning when I have light.


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

Sounds like a very fun project. 
I have 4 pygo's in a 86 gall, and they are about 4". I hope they will breed someday.

I have a 30 gallon for the fry's if time comes.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They are ready now for a filter. I use a hob w/ sponge over intake as soon as they start eating. The water pressure wasn't killn your fry the water was imo. Any waterchanges should be with parents tank water,no slime coat,stress coat,no salt. Also for waterchanges use a siphon hose with sponge over the intake. Feeding babies in a bigger tank like a 55 is a pita,wastes food,harder on water,harder for babies to eat.


----------



## LaRaven (Jun 20, 2012)

I did it! They survived!

My first attempt at raising them.









Ok, only 5 survied, but hey I did it! They are 2 months old today. I cut down the batch myself to insure that a few would make it. I ended up with 5 big babies. They are about 1 1/2 inches now and eating blood worms. My breeding pair has laid aboout 10 plus times in 2 months. They have seemed to stop for now.

So I can say that fresh hatched baby brine shrimp while prob the best, is not needed. Mine did fine with the jar bbs or "instant" bbs as it's called. I took the heater out at 6 weeks. And started them on frozen blood worms chopped up.

They are still in the 10g fry tank, with 2 krill and some snails to help clean stuff. I use a small filter and do 20% water changes each week. The biggest killer of my newborn fry was sudden water changes. Adding the water too fast and making a current. I fixed this by using an air hose to siphon out the water, and in the fresh water. Slow and steady FTW!

Im ordering a blue diamond soon! Can't wait to get him.

~Lara


----------

